# Blätter werden braun



## newman71 (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe dieses Frühjahr einen Zwetschgen- und einen Kirschenbaum gepflanzt. Nun habe ich folgendes Schadensbild: Nach und nach werden die Blätter am kompletten Rand braun (so 2-3 mm breiter Rand). Dann werden Sie gelb und fallen ab. Bei der Kirsche ziehen sie sich zusammen. Es sieht aus als wären Sie ausgesaugt worden. Von Schädlingen ist weit und breit nichts zu sehen !?`Kann mir jemand helfen ??

Uwe:beeten


----------

